# Business Forum



## Mike2000 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi! What d'you think about a "Business" dedicated forum? A place to speak about professional choices, personal experience, sharing informations or website and maybe cooworking worldwide.


----------



## RGF (Mar 22, 2013)

Like that but is that best w/in CR forums or a more general photographic professional's website?


----------

